# tax and insurance in cyprus



## leesteath (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi all,could anybody tell me about the tax and insurance system in cyprus,looked around on web,and came to a few sites that told me that you dont pay any tax until you earn over 19,000 euros a yr,then it goes up in stages,dependent on your earnings,since finding this info ive been told personally that this is not the case and that tax is payable on much less income,simmalir to uk,could anybody please advise me on this mater,

Also how does the national insurance system work,and is that simmalir to uk aswell or less.

thanks lee


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

The threshold is 19,000 a lot of people earn less than this. If you were expected to earn this amount and didn't you should get a tax return. Go by the goverment website.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesteath said:


> Hi all,could anybody tell me about the tax and insurance system in cyprus,looked around on web,and came to a few sites that told me that you dont pay any tax until you earn over 19,000 euros a yr,then it goes up in stages,dependent on your earnings,since finding this info ive been told personally that this is not the case and that tax is payable on much less income,simmalir to uk,could anybody please advise me on this mater,
> 
> Also how does the national insurance system work,and is that simmalir to uk aswell or less.
> 
> thanks lee


The threshold for tax is 19,000 and the social insurance depends on what sort of work you do. For example solicitors and doctors etc are in a high band and pay very high social insurances. Anyone in the property business also comes under a high band and it dosnt matter whether you actually earn a lot or not, the band is set and even if you have a very bad year you still pay the high amount.
So whatever you do make sure that you get an accountant to register you under a low band.

Veronica


----------



## leesteath (Sep 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> The threshold for tax is 19,000 and the social insurance depends on what sort of work you do. For example solicitors and doctors etc are in a high band and pay very high social insurances. Anyone in the property business also comes under a high band and it dosnt matter whether you actually earn a lot or not, the band is set and even if you have a very bad year you still pay the high amount.
> So whatever you do make sure that you get an accountant to register you under a low band.
> 
> Veronica


hi,thanks for that,could you tell me if the national insuruance is simmilar to the uk,or is it alot more as their is no tax in place under 19k,also what sort of healthcare is available, would i be entitled to it,ie dentist,emergancy treatments,etc.
thanks lee


----------

